# Linux einrichten [Mdk10.0] (ich kenn die Regeln)



## zoku2020 (28. Juni 2004)

Bevor mich jemand anmeckert:
Ich hab inzwischen Google wund gesucht und das forum und die Tuts und auch alles andere und bin langsam am verzweifeln...

Wie zum Teufel richte ich mein Linux richtig ein

Nein ich hab nicht den Verstand verloren, auch wenn sich das so anhört.

Ich habe einen P4-Rechner mit 2,0GHz und einer GeForce 4MX Graphikkarte, habe mir auf einer EXT3-Partition MandrakeLinux 10.0 installiert, hab ursprünglich WinXP drauf und jetzt auf der restlichen Partition und hätte gern:
-Wine (für gewisse eventualitäten, wie eine LAN (Counter-Strike), Photoshop (Arbeit) oder andere kleinigkeiten, die es nur für Win gibt...
-3D-Support (OpenGL oder was auch immer)
- Alle Programme, die ich auf meinem System habe sollen starten, wenn ich sie anklicke und nicht einfach ausgehen
- Skype und andere Sound-Tools sollen mir nicht jeglichen Sound am System abklemmen (ich möchte gerne Spielen, Voicechatten und Musik hören [nur ein Beispiel] gleichzeitig können)
- Ich möchte gern vollen zugriff auf Ordner wie den WebserverOrdner und den FTP-ServerOrdner, und die Configs meiner Server (auf welche Art auch immer) haben ohne in den root-Modus gehen zu müssen
- Ich möchte Mozilla Firefox mit JavaApplets UND Flash benutzen können
- und das mausrad sollte zum scrollen nutzbar sein (was es im moment nicht ist)

Und das schlimmste... Ich habe KEINEN Schimmer, wie man das macht...

Also sollte sich jemand erbarmen, mir zu helfen wäre ich demjenigen sehr dankbar (und bitte in iesprache, also nicht von wegen "jetzt kompilier mal dies und das und schreib mal hier und da die Kernel um" wie ich das schon ein paar Mal gelesen habe...)

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus für jegliche Hilfe

greetz zoku

[edit] hab was vergessen


----------



## Fabian (28. Juni 2004)

> Wine (für gewisse eventualitäten, wie eine LAN (Counter-Strike), Photoshop (Arbeit) oder andere kleinigkeiten, die es nur für Win gibt...


Schau da mal unter LinuX-Gamers.net  nach, die hatten da ein richtig gutes HowTo (wenn ich mich recht entsinne)...

```
Alle Programme, die ich auf meinem System habe sollen starten, wenn ich sie anklicke und nicht einfach ausgehen
```
  Da stimmt eher etwas an deiner Konfiguration nicht  


> Ich möchte gern vollen zugriff auf Ordner wie den WebserverOrdner und den FTP-ServerOrdner, und die Configs meiner Server (auf welche Art auch immer) haben ohne in den root-Modus gehen zu müssen


 Na dann setzt dir einen FTP oder was auch immer auf der dir das erlaubt?! Anleitungen dazu gibts genug. Und dass ein normaler User konfigurationen aendern kann, ist keine gute Idee... 

```
Ich möchte Mozilla Firefox mit JavaApplets UND Flash benutzen können
```
 Gibts beides fuer Linux, also installieren und los gehts 

Trenne dich von Windows und seinen Vor- + Nachteilen


----------



## zoku2020 (28. Juni 2004)

Das Problem ist ja, dass ich Firefox zwar (ohne Probleme sogar, was mich sehr überrascht hat) zum laufen bekommen hab, aber weder Java noch Flash installiert bekomme und auch keine Fehlermeldung existiert. Java installier ich jedes mal wieder, starte den Browser neu und dann ist es nicht da und Flash lässt sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht installieren... Aber ohne geht nunmal meine HP nicht und auch (fast) keine andere...
außerdem hab ich keinen Plan, wie ich mein System richtig konfigurieren muss und es steht (soweit ich sehen konnte) für MEIN sSystem nirgends dabei...


----------



## Fabian (28. Juni 2004)

Java gibt es auf Java.com doch als RPM, richtig? Und das geht nicht?! Flash gibts bei Macromedia.com... Ohne Fehlermeldungen wird dir niemand helfen koennen! Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, installier dir doch mal Knoppix und teste damit rum und wag die spaeter an eine eigene Installation.


----------



## Sway (28. Juni 2004)

Ich will das Forum hier nicht schlecht machen, aber für Counterstikefragen bist du hier wohl eher Falsch aufgehoben. Linuxforen.de hat ein gut besuchtes gaming Forum. 

Die Nvidia Treiber zu installieren ist nicht schwer, http://www.nvidia.com hat Linuxtreiber und eine gute Anleitung.

Für Photoshop7 (ob andere laufen weiss ich nicht) brauchst du ein kostenplichtiges Programm (crossover plugin oder so ähnlich).

Anleitungen zur installation von Java und Flash gibt im Internet ne Menge. Die Installationen sind einfacher als es aussieht.

Für deine Soundfragen: Es gibt XMMS (Winamp), Teamspeak2 und noch vieles vieles mehr...

Zum Thema Mausrad: Ich hab die MX500 und ich kann alle Tasten nutzen (bis auf den Programmumschlalter)... hier ist es ebenfalls "nur" eine Einstellungssache.



Du solltest genaue Fragen stellen und nicht allgemein fragen. Fehlermeldungen sind ebenfalls sehr vorteilhaft wenn du hilfe suchst


----------



## zoku2020 (30. Juni 2004)

So!
Ich hab gestern erfahren, dass ich einen kleinen Laptop in aussicht habe, mit dem ich rumprobieren kann. Kennt einer von euch ein wirkliches EINSTEIGERtutorial, dass einem die ALLER nötigsten Grundlagen von Linux (Dateisystem-aufbau, Handhabung, Installation, DeInstalletion) beibringt?
Dann versucht ichs erstmal damit, bevor ich komplett umsteige...


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von raptor2020 _
> *So!
> Ich hab gestern erfahren, dass ich einen kleinen Laptop in aussicht habe, mit dem ich rumprobieren kann. Kennt einer von euch ein wirkliches EINSTEIGERtutorial, dass einem die ALLER nötigsten Grundlagen von Linux (Dateisystem-aufbau, Handhabung, Installation, DeInstalletion) beibringt?
> Dann versucht ichs erstmal damit, bevor ich komplett umsteige... *



http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...7/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i2_xgl14/028-7123038-5298143


----------



## pastors (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,
- für Counterstrike brauchst du WineX mit DirectX Unterstützung. Ansonsten wirds furchtbar langsam.  Wie man es installiert steht übrigends in der README.

- Für NVidia-Karten musst du einen speziellen Treiber(nvidia.com) und evtl. den Kernel patchen. Dafür solltest du allerdings ein gewisses Maß vorwissen mitbringen.

- Richte einen pseudo Benutzer ein und gib ihm die entsprechenden Rechte

- du musst, glaub ich vom Firebird Verzeichnis einen Link zu einer Java-Bibliothek setzen. Welche das ist, steht in der README

- Mausräder und >3 Tastenmäuse kannst du mit imwheel selbst belegen.

Grundsätzlich steht aber alles in der README. Ist am Anfang zwar etwas lästig alles zu lesen wenn man doch installieren möchte aber über kurz oder lang ist es die bessere Lösung 

Mike


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Juni 2004)

*pssst* Linux, Firefox und Java - die geheime Welt der READMEs. In der Java README bei Sun, gibt es einen Hinweis, wie man das installierte Java mit Firefox zum laufen bekommt:

Einen Symlink im Firefox Pluginordner zum Java-Plugin im Java-Verzeichnis machen - fertig ...

Flash-plugin-binary downloaden, Firefox beenden, binary starten, fertig. Firefox neu starten. Flash Läuft.


P.S.: Spiele würde ich nicht über Wine zocken!


Hmm Manchmal frage ich mich ob wir Menschen in unterschiedlichen Welten leben. Wo ich in einem Meer an Informationen überall an das gesuchte stosse, da irren andere durch scheinbar leeren Raum.


----------



## zoku2020 (1. Juli 2004)

das mag einfach daran liegen, dass ich von Kindesbein an von Microsoft verdorben und mein Geist an seiner Entwicklung gehindert wurde...
(Ich hab schon immer Dos oder Windows benutzt und hab einfach noch keinen Plan, was Linux überhaupt von mir will... aber da ich eher Minesweeper und Solitaire spiele als Quake und Unreal macht Linux für mich als "kleiner Home Admin" mehr sinn... Allein schon wegen der vielen Freeware XD)


----------

